# Finished my pea puffer tank, any suggestions?



## Madrigal77 (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks awesome!! I'm just about to set up a 10g pea puffer tank soon too. They don't bother the shrimp at all?


----------



## H Farnsworth (Dec 1, 2017)

They bother everyone imo. I have two in a 20 gallon and the pea puffers are relentless.


----------



## Proramza (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks really awesome man! I was planning to set up a pea puffer tank as well. 
I suggest black sand. In my opinion, it makes most if not all fish stand out. 
Will be following!


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks good, I personally like the lighter colored sand you've got over something like BDBS. I'm converting all my tanks slowly over to pool filter sand.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

> Looks awesome!! I'm just about to set up a 10g pea puffer tank soon too. They don't bother the shrimp at all?


Not at all! On the first day one of my puffers bit off a shrimps leg but that's the only aggression I've seen. I keep them very well fed with snails and bloodworms so maybe that deters them from attacking the shrimp


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Rnasty said:


> Just finished my 10g pea puffer tank that's been put together over about 6 months or so. In there I have 2 pea puffers, 2 otos, 2 amano shrimp, and a bunch of ghost shrimp.
> 
> Plants are different java ferns and anubias and java moss. I jsut added the black background. The only thing I may change is the sand, I may go to black. Thoughts?


Natural looks great. Black is unnatural. I know it can make some fish look better, but a light tank is more uplifing and natural imo.

BTW, what light is that? Looks very nice.


----------

